# gray water drain



## meeone2 (May 29, 2006)

good day all,camped at home  this weekend and noticed gray water coming up thru shower drain filling shower stall.we hd used the water quite a bit with valve closed to do some interior cleaning.does this tank fill that quickly?i'm guessing maybe 15 to 20 gallons used.thanks all and happy camping.tis the season


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

How quickly that gray water tank will fill is dependant upon the amount of water put into it and the size of the tank. There is just no way to answer your question without knowing what you have and how large the tanks are. But yours is surely full. If you don't know how much it holds, then you can determine that by emptying it and then filling it again with a 5 gallon can or bucket to measure the water you add. Or, ask the manufacturer after telling them the make and model of your RV.


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

Well im brandon im a master tech with cliff jones rv and kirk is right but most of the time ur tank for ur gray water is only 15 gallons if u are in a place were u have a sewer drain i would connect ur gray water hose and open ur gate valve to let it drain bc its  not important to keep ur gray water valve closed as it is the black water tank should stay closed all the time


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

Well im brandon im a master tech with cliff jones rv and kirk is right but most of the time ur tank for ur gray water is only 15 gallons if u are in a place were u have a sewer drain i would connect ur gray water hose and open ur gate valve to let it drain bc its  not important to keep ur gray water valve closed as it is the black water tank should stay closed all the time


----------



## Jeffatcc (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

Its a good idea to let the gray tank fill right before you dump your black tank. When the black tank is drained, "chase" the solids out of the sewer hose with the gray water. We leave the black tank closed as GoRv said. After dumping and right before travel, I recommend putting about 5 gallons of water in all the waste tanks with about 1/4 cup of scented dish washing detergent in each tank. That helps keep the tanks smelling clean. When leaving the campground do the same thing, but this time also add a bag of ice to the black tank. It will help loosen any solids that might have accumulated in the tank.

  Jeff


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

Well im brandon im a master tech with cliff jones rv and kirk is right but most of the time ur tank for ur gray water is only 15 gallons if u are in a place were u have a sewer drain i would connect ur gray water hose and open ur gate valve to let it drain bc its  not important to keep ur gray water valve closed as it is the black water tank should stay closed all the time


----------



## GoRvInGfOrFuN (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

ok jeff that is way more the what u really need to do i can tell u some tricks and some ways to save time and work if u want to know them


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

If you have  a pop up, you might have a 15 gallon gray tank.  I have not heard of a tank so small.  The smallest trailer we sell has 25 gal. gray and 25 gal. black tanks.  Kirk is correct, contact your dealer, manufacture or go on the internet to see what size your tank is.  Usually at their website, you will find details on tank size.  

I do NOT let the gray drain.  Use it as a rinse.  The black may not be full, but I dump both tanks at the same time after the gray fills.  Black first, then rinse with the gray water.  When I am going back home, I rinse the sewer line with fresh water and my hose does not smell.


----------



## Jeffatcc (May 29, 2006)

gray water drain

Personally, I don't like to leave solids in the sewer hose, so letting the gray tank fill ahead of time isn't really much work or time for me considering it washes the hose. It seems pretty easy to leave the water running for a minute or so after adding a little detergent in the shower, sink and toilet. You don't necessarly need to buy ice every time, but we almost allways have some left in the coolers that we need to do something with anyway, but I'm game, give up the tricks.  

  Thanks ahead of time,    Jeff


----------



## meeone2 (May 30, 2006)

gray water drain

i have not been able to find much info on make of trailer on internet.it is a play-mor 19' 1983 model travel trailer. all input has made much sense to me ,and appreciate all the replies from this forum.just need to get water heater to light and all is complete for first outing.i will not let no hot water keep me home!thanks wayne


----------



## DL Rupper (May 31, 2006)

gray water drain

A slimy, stinky, sewer hose is the result when you leave the grey water tank valve open when connected to a sewer :angry: .  Baccteria causes slime :dead: .  The sewer hose needs to dry out between dumping :clown: .  Its best to leave the grey water tank valve closed and to dump the grey water tank each and everytime it fills.  15 gallons :question: .  Give me a break :bleh: .  Maybe on a motorcycle tent trailer :laugh: .


----------



## ivaldespino (Jun 2, 2006)

gray water drain

I have a travel trailer that has a 30 Gal. gray tank and it fills up pretty quick. Depending on usage, gray tank will fill quick. Ours fills quick with showers and doing dishes. You have to remember that you are not at home and anytime you use water in kitchen sink or shower, everything is quick and fast. Open water wet your hands (off) wash hands (turn on water) rinse (off). I have to explain this to my kids over and over. Same thing in shower. So just try to not leave water running long periods of time. Turn it on ONLY when you need to. We also try to wash hands only in bathroom sink and not the kitchen sink reason being that water from bathroom sink drains into black tank and that will help on filling gray tank so fast. Hopefully this will help some. Happy camping!!!!!


----------

